# What Sets You Apart From Your Competitors?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What makes you different from all the other paint contractors out there?

What sets you apart from your competitors?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our quality of work, the way we communicate with customers, explaining how we will problem solve, and some customers recognize the tools we use and how we use them.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Boobs.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

my good looks


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Age.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

A full set of teeth.

(Hope to be able to say that if/when I reach the "Gough'' years.)

My beautiful cursive penmanship.

(For when I hand out a bid on the back of my business card.)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Boobs.


HAHA my partner would say the same thing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Minimal impact on the customers lives. 

With the improvements made in WB primers, low odor paints, and dustless tech, we have the opportunity to greatly reduce the inconvenience on our customers living space. 

No more oil primer inside, No dust on the floor or in the air. 

We also try to coordinate interior re paints to minimize the "down time" in each room. To give the customer their space back as soon as possible. In other words, don't tear the whole house all to hell at once. There is some loss of efficiency from working room to room like that, but it's worth it IMO. 

After all, the customers experience during the job is extremely important to their overall satisfaction.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My competition has always been the person painting next to me. So what sets me apart from them, besides any gender advantages or disadvantages, is my enthusiasm, motivation, and the determination to complete a goal. But more importantly, I refuse to commiserate about management.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Clean , dependable ,on time , legal , and things are done the right way .


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Cricket said:


> What sets you apart from your competitors?


Quality of products
Dedication to my customers
Personal relationships
Product knowledge


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I basically give a damn about what i am doing. It's not just a paycheck for me but something i have dedicated my life savings to.
And i have a lot more personal accountability for my business.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

An artistic eye and ability to establish a connection with the HO from the first phone call, bids on the back of my card is just an added bonus


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll call you back.

How much longer do I have to wait until one of the guys on here says "boobs"?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

There's an internet saying... pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm always more expensive.
I work a lot less.
They get all the work.

That should just about cover it...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gough said:


> Age.


...and price.....

Actually, what Wise said ^^^^^^pretty well covers it.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

There is no competition period the end.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Seth The Painter said:


> There is no competition period the end.


Translation: Attitude! :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> There is no competition period the end.



Seems legit.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

All of my competitors use illegal immigrants I don't consider that Competition in any way shape or form.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> All of my competitors use illegal immigrants I don't consider that Competition in any way shape or form.


You can't compete with that.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

WisePainter said:


> You can't compete with that.


I don't try to. I sell the fact that I'm a legit company with hard working americans. I work with mainly one percenters of the world. So they love the fact that they have a trustworthy company inside of there homes. They understand you get what you pay for. I'll tell you what I tell everyone. What works for me may not work for you. Not being disrespectful just explaining myself.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> I don't try to. I sell the fact that I'm a legit company with hard working americans. I work with mainly one percenters of the world. So they love the fact that they have a trustworthy company inside of there homes. They understand you get what you pay for. I'll tell you what I tell everyone. What works for me may not work for you. Not being disrespectful just explaining myself.



It comes down to pricing in this market.
In my opinion, those of us who were churning the butter before the recession when the fruit was low hanging and clients spent whatever, started thinking we were top notch craftsmen.
Hard not to, the money was flowing in easy peasy, we were Kings!

Well the economy tanks, and we still try to sell that we're "above the rest" in terms of quality...when all the client wants to hear is "how cheap can I get it done?"

The illegals speak that language...if ONLY that language.
Not to mention they have 6 guys on a house at 6 a.m. not talking, with no wasted movements.
No smoking.
Do not smell like a brewery.
NEVER use the house bathroom.
Will quickly and safely climb a 40' for $10 hr. ALL DAY LONG...no whining.
Won't ever need an advance on the weekly check.
Car never breaks down.

Hard to beat that.

If you truly have, I'm all ears to your methods.


EDIT: I've been here a few years, disrespect is my love language. The skin is *very* thick, bang away!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent summary wise!


----------



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm Ready,Capable and Willing to work together with the CLIENT to solve the problem (be it coating application ext.) I agree that there is no competition because I also have a say in whether I will accept the JOB. LETS DO THIS!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Excellent summary wise!



I depressed myself writing that...but it's true.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

WisePainter said:


> It comes down to pricing in this market.
> In my opinion, those of us who were churning the butter before the recession when the fruit was low hanging and clients spent whatever, started thinking we were top notch craftsmen.
> Hard not to, the money was flowing in easy peasy, we were Kings!
> 
> ...


OK I like your style. I completely understand where your coming from. Maybe you should move to a better market where people could wipe there azz with the money anyway. I think that's what your not understanding. Sure in the begining they will all haggle a lil. My repeat customers don't even ask for the price that much anymore. 

New customer when they start there shyt about price. I tell them ma'am or sir. It dosnt cost to hire a professional it pays. I tell them my guys are americans that have all the same bills as you do. If someone steals anything I will buy 2 of whatever it is that's how much I trust my guys. Do you want illegals in your home around your children? I dont. I tell them do you want uninsured hacks inside this beautiful home. Or do you want a professional who has a passion for delivering the highest quality craftsmanship on the planet. I offer a 5 yr warrantee on all of my work. My competitors dont. Then I whip out the iPad and show them. I leave real references. Then on the way out if I see pictures o say you have a wonderful family and a beautiful home. Would you really want illegals in your home? If you choose someone else I understand I wish nothing but the best for you. However if you call me back it's going to be even more. I show them homeowners and leave numbers for homeowners who have called me back when things went wrong. 

Now I know what your saying. This guy is freaking out of his mind. Your right I am I am not lying I actually do this and I'm not playing around. What works for me may not work for you. I font get all of the estimates I go on. I am getting 7 out of 10.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

The biggest difference is I'm not chasing the dollar. The dollar chases me. Next question?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I hear 4 different painting companys on the radio every morning saying the same thing... We are experienced , we are clean neat dependable, we offer spring , fall, winter, every day discounts blah blah blah.

Allot of times it comes down to like ability , sales process , referral, local guy etc etc. Let's be honest no paint company says hey we suck and work cheap and Are crew is from alien planet. 

Wise is correct in what he said and it gets like that more and more every year. Whether you like it or not most contractors hire illegals for the reasons he stated and belive me they are coming to a town, city or neighborhood near you soon.

I'm the biggest pro USA guy you'll ever meet I've been preaching this for years but Wise is right . Sure there are exspections and I'm one of them but it's not easy To Hire Amercian and compete anymore.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Not me everyone is on the books and american. I'm sticking to my guns. They are here just a non factor for me. I refuse to change its not happening. I'm way to far ahead of the game now. I'll treat my guys how I would want to be treated and keep doing what I've always been doing.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Boobs.


We got some of those too (not me) but never used it as a USP. We did nothing to earn them.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> OK I like your style. I completely understand where your coming from. Maybe you should move to a better market where people could wipe there azz with the money anyway. I think that's what your not understanding. Sure in the begining they will all haggle a lil. My repeat customers don't even ask for the price that much anymore.
> 
> New customer when they start there shyt about price. I tell them ma'am or sir. It dosnt cost to hire a professional it pays. I tell them my guys are americans that have all the same bills as you do. If someone steals anything I will buy 2 of whatever it is that's how much I trust my guys. Do you want illegals in your home around your children? I dont. I tell them do you want uninsured hacks inside this beautiful home. Or do you want a professional who has a passion for delivering the highest quality craftsmanship on the planet. I offer a 5 yr warrantee on all of my work. My competitors dont. Then I whip out the iPad and show them. I leave real references. Then on the way out if I see pictures o say you have a wonderful family and a beautiful home. Would you really want illegals in your home? If you choose someone else I understand I wish nothing but the best for you. However if you call me back it's going to be even more. I show them homeowners and leave numbers for homeowners who have called me back when things went wrong.
> 
> Now I know what your saying. This guy is freaking out of his mind. Your right I am I am not lying I actually do this and I'm not playing around. What works for me may not work for you. I font get all of the estimates I go on. I am getting 7 out of 10.


wow ... you really have a hard on for "illegals"

so please tell us where this land of gold is where homeowners "wipe there azz with the money" and dont care about the price ... 

.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> wow ... you really have a hard on for "illegals"
> 
> so please tell us where this land of gold is where homeowners "wipe there azz with the money" and dont care about the price ...
> 
> .


Lol. I wondered who would be the first to wade into this. :thumbup:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

George Z said:


> We got some of those too (not me) but never used it as a USP. We did nothing to earn them.


 USP?

Not sure what a USP (universal sales pitch?) is...but I didn't earn em (boobs) either. They sure do sell jobs though. haha. HO's (especially the women) like knowing that:
a) a woman is in charge of getting the job done right. 
b) women tend to be more trusted in the "nest". It's their home-- not just a jobsite. Especially if there are children in the home. It's easy to relate to another woman and we always work around the family schedule.
c) it's expected that the details will be tended to... clean, tidy, daily pick up (including masking and drop clean up daily), no slop shop. 
d) constant clear and effective communication from start to finish.
e) honesty and integrity. we say what we mean and mean what we say. no hidden agendas or bait and switch.

Truth is, it's more a matter of character than physical features. We have a solid reputation that precedes us. It's our job to live up to the standards and expectations our customers have come to expect from us. 95% of our new customers have been referred to us by other customers with nothing but praise. We're ahead of the game before the first phone conversation even takes place. That is our edge. The highest form of compliment is referral! 
People will always talk about their experiences with a contractor. What do you want them to say? We strive to be a cut above in every category. We are not perfect and do make mistakes. My motto (and what I expect from the guys) is "It's not about the problem, it's how you deal with the problem that matters." Character defines a business. We take care of our customers even if it ends up costing us sometimes. We've found that if you take care of the people--the customers, the business will take care of itself.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. I wondered who would be the first to wade into this. :thumbup:


i am just amazed i've been in the trade for over 37 years and never seen a homeowner, builder, investor or anyone who didn't care about price

hell i'm 56 years old and didn't know all i had to do was tell them they had a beautiful family and "don't hire a illegal" and they would hire me 

btw how does it feel to wipe your azz with money?
care to share a location of this land of gold?

just kinda curious of where you company is


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> USP?
> 
> Not sure what a USP (universal sales pitch?) is...but I didn't earn em (boobs) either. They sure do sell jobs though. haha. HO's (especially the women) like knowing that:
> a) a woman is in charge of getting the job done right.
> ...


Much better, very nice! Unique Sales Proposition. Even though I was kidding, what I meant was, eventhough our sales person and most of our painters are women, we make it a point not to use that.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

George Z said:


> Much better, very nice! Unique Sales Proposition. Even though I was kidding, what I meant was, eventhough our sales person and most of our painters are women, we make it a point not to use that.


i don't use em either...i just sell em on the ponytail. jk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> New customer when they start there shyt about price. I tell them ma'am or sir. It dosnt cost to hire a professional it pays. I tell them my guys are americans that have all the same bills as you do. If someone steals anything I will buy 2 of whatever it is that's how much I trust my guys. Do you want illegals in your home around your children? I dont. I tell them do you want uninsured hacks inside this beautiful home. Or do you want a professional who has a passion for delivering the highest quality craftsmanship on the planet. I offer a 5 yr warrantee on all of my work. My competitors dont. Then I whip out the iPad and show them. I leave real references. Then on the way out if I see pictures o say you have a wonderful family and a beautiful home. Would you really want illegals in your home? If you choose someone else I understand I wish nothing but the best for you. However if you call me back it's going to be even more. I show them homeowners and leave numbers for homeowners who have called me back when things went wrong.
> 
> Now I know what your saying. This guy is freaking out of his mind.


That sales pitch would make me a little uncomfortable. A smidge too intense. Just sayin'.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

I think women rock! If I wasn't a oms, I'd probably prefer to have a girl on the job with me, as opposed to a lot of other bad choices. But then again, I've worked with them all my life, and love every minute of it. You go girls.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> That sales pitch would make me a little uncomfortable. A smidge too intense. Just sayin'.


Sometimes it's not what you say it's how you say it. If I speak in a soft caring way it comes off different then it looks. Of course I don't go in there speaking loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> wow ... you really have a hard on for "illegals"
> 
> so please tell us where this land of gold is where homeowners "wipe there azz with the money" and dont care about the price ...
> 
> .


Your right i actually do they murdered my parents now they want to try to take the work. They destroy our economy. Bring drugs in our country. I could go on and on and on. You go through what I have then tell me how you feel. I work in the hamptons. Next question?.

Ps I also have zero respect for anyone who employs them too. Could care less what anyone thinks as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cricket said:


> What makes you different from all the other paint contractors out there?
> 
> What sets you apart from your competitors?


retirement


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Your right i actually do they murdered my parents now they want to try to take the work. They destroy our economy. Bring drugs in our country. I could go on and on and on. You go through what I have then tell me how you feel. I work in the hamptons. Next question?.
> 
> Ps I also have zero respect for anyone who employs them too. Could care less what anyone thinks as well.


Seth, 

We all have great sympathy for your loss and understand your anger. 

And in no way would anyone excuse the actions of such a person

But one should not hold any one group responsible for the actions of a few. I think a recent visitor to this country would agree that the world is full of enough hate based on WHAT a person is. Judge by WHO a person is.

And no, I do not support amnesty for illegals, even though my ancestors were the ORIGINAL illegal immigrants to set foot on these shores and wiped out the existing civilization


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Although I too abhor the use of undocumented workers, and contractors who exercise unscrupulous business practices to gain a competitive advantage, I am careful not to discriminate against an entire race of people because they look like the perpetrators. And unless someone has personally audited another contractor's books, no one can claim, with any certainty, that a contractor has employed undocumented workers.

We have to remember, Americans come in different shades and colors. We're not all six foot two, blonde and blue eye'd. And frankly, many "Americans" I 've worked with, came with way more baggage than what they were worth.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> OK I like your style. I completely understand where your coming from. Maybe you should move to a better market where people could wipe there azz with the money anyway. I think that's what your not understanding. Sure in the begining they will all haggle a lil. My repeat customers don't even ask for the price that much anymore.
> 
> New customer when they start there shyt about price. I tell them ma'am or sir. It dosnt cost to hire a professional it pays. I tell them my guys are americans that have all the same bills as you do. If someone steals anything I will buy 2 of whatever it is that's how much I trust my guys. Do you want illegals in your home around your children? I dont. I tell them do you want uninsured hacks inside this beautiful home. Or do you want a professional who has a passion for delivering the highest quality craftsmanship on the planet. I offer a 5 yr warrantee on all of my work. My competitors dont. Then I whip out the iPad and show them. I leave real references. Then on the way out if I see pictures o say you have a wonderful family and a beautiful home. Would you really want illegals in your home? If you choose someone else I understand I wish nothing but the best for you. However if you call me back it's going to be even more. I show them homeowners and leave numbers for homeowners who have called me back when things went wrong.
> 
> Now I know what your saying. This guy is freaking out of his mind. Your right I am I am not lying I actually do this and I'm not playing around. What works for me may not work for you. I font get all of the estimates I go on. I am getting 7 out of 10.


Fair enough.
I've painted in Epworth Heights in Ludington Michigan, central coast of California, Plenty in s. Florida, and now live near Johnson County Kansas.
Look up JoCo, they "wipe with money".
Anyways, I have found that the wealthier people are the cheaper they are.
Most wealthy people aren't home until 7 in the evening, so whomever I bring in they'll never see/meet.
Frankly I have also found that wealthy people trust the humble/quiet Hispanics, over the shady burned out white guys, so prevalent in this industry.



Seth The Painter said:


> The biggest difference is I'm not chasing the dollar. The dollar chases me. Next question?


My advice to you seeing as though you want to play hardball as a "newish" member...we will tear you apart, be ready to back up your talk, or back out of here.
I'm just like you, ask anyone here, so my advice is solid.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Although I too abhor the use of undocumented workers, and contractors who exercise unscrupulous business practices to gain a competitive advantage, I am careful not to discriminate against an entire race of people because they look like the perpetrators. And unless someone has personally audited another contractor's books, no one can claim, with any certainty, that a contractor has employed undocumented workers.
> 
> We have to remember, Americans come in different shades and colors. We're not all six foot two, blonde and blue eye'd. And frankly, many "Americans" I 've worked with, came with way more baggage than what they were worth.


I blame Americans for hiring them.
If I could walk a few miles into a country that was paying 1,000% more than in my country, with a far more superior lifestyle...I would.
But I don't.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

This all comes to competing with price, which I refrain from. I know what it takes to run my setup that's what I need. I've been called to clean up jobs after illegals and legals and made good money, so I appreciate all of them.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Clean, proper speaking, young/energetic, journeyman certification/red seal, proper painter uniform, clean van, non smoker, don't drink, have all my teeth, proper hygiene, proper paint preparation/techniques, use only BM top line paints, tons of great references.

Honestly the list could go on and on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

*What Sets You Apart From Your Competitors?* 

I use Aqua Velva. hee...hee

Way too late?...well i got a chuckle.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> OK I like your style. I completely understand where your coming from. Maybe you should move to a better market where people could wipe there azz with the money anyway. I think that's what your not understanding. Sure in the begining they will all haggle a lil. My repeat customers don't even ask for the price that much anymore.
> 
> New customer when they start there shyt about price. I tell them ma'am or sir. It dosnt cost to hire a professional it pays. I tell them my guys are americans that have all the same bills as you do. If someone steals anything I will buy 2 of whatever it is that's how much I trust my guys. Do you want illegals in your home around your children? I dont. I tell them do you want uninsured hacks inside this beautiful home. Or do you want a professional who has a passion for delivering the highest quality craftsmanship on the planet. I offer a 5 yr warrantee on all of my work. My competitors dont. Then I whip out the iPad and show them. I leave real references. Then on the way out if I see pictures o say you have a wonderful family and a beautiful home. Would you really want illegals in your home? If you choose someone else I understand I wish nothing but the best for you. However if you call me back it's going to be even more. I show them homeowners and leave numbers for homeowners who have called me back when things went wrong.
> 
> Now I know what your saying. This guy is freaking out of his mind. Your right I am I am not lying I actually do this and I'm not playing around. What works for me may not work for you. I font get all of the estimates I go on. I am getting 7 out of 10.


Another thing. What kind of accountability does a business have if it is relying on undocumented workers? Do people really think they are going to stand behind the work done by someone who could be 2000 miles away the next Monday morning? Or deported at any time? Or someone who was standing in front of a Home depot holding an "i paint" sign that morning?
No accountability at all.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I hear 4 different painting companys on the radio every morning saying the same thing... We are experienced , we are clean neat dependable, we offer spring , fall, winter, every day discounts blah blah blah.
> 
> Allot of times it comes down to like ability , sales process , referral, local guy etc etc. Let's be honest no paint company says hey we suck and work cheap and Are crew is from alien planet.
> 
> ...


This strikes a chord with me. No paint brand is ever going to say "our paint really sucks and takes four coats to cover" or "don't use a primer, we don't care! If it peels we'll just give you more of the paint you paid 5 times what we paid for and get you to sign an agreement that you will get nothing more from us. And we still more then double our money!"


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> wow ... you really have a hard on for "illegals"
> 
> so please tell us where this land of gold is where homeowners "wipe there azz with the money" and dont care about the price ...
> 
> .


The hills, Westwood, Brentwood, Bel Aire. La Jolla, Rancho Santa Fe, Rancho Bernardo. Not a house in those communities painted with anything that costs over $25 a gallon. And the painters that get in there make major bank. Some painters have as few as 3-4 clients and are well into 6 digits in income annually. Some people paint their mansions and never set foot in them for more than a week or two before their decorator tears everything out and starts over again. I have seen remodels take almost a year, the homeowner pop in for a month or so, and as soon as they leave the whole process starts over again. Most of them don't even own any furniture, the decorator rents it a couple of weeks before they show up.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

CApainter said:


> *What Sets You Apart From Your Competitors?*
> 
> I use Aqua Velva. hee...hee
> 
> Way too late?...well i got a chuckle.


Old Spice and Brylcreem man myself :thumbup: lol


----------



## D&K Custom (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't need to advertise.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

PACman said:


> The hills, Westwood, Brentwood, Bel Aire. La Jolla, Rancho Santa Fe, Rancho Bernardo. Not a house in those communities painted with anything that costs over $25 a gallon. And the painters that get in there make major bank. Some painters have as few as 3-4 clients and are well into 6 digits in income annually. Some people paint their mansions and never set foot in them for more than a week or two before their decorator tears everything out and starts over again. I have seen remodels take almost a year, the homeowner pop in for a month or so, and as soon as they leave the whole process starts over again. Most of them don't even own any furniture, the decorator rents it a couple of weeks before they show up.


Exactly tell em again PACman they didn't hear you brother!


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

WisePainter said:


> Fair enough.
> I've painted in Epworth Heights in Ludington Michigan, central coast of California, Plenty in s. Florida, and now live near Johnson County Kansas.
> Look up JoCo, they "wipe with money".
> Anyways, I have found that the wealthier people are the cheaper they are.
> ...


Tear me apart? Lmfao literally. I came from the gutter. Nobody in this world ever gave me anything. Everything I have in life I earned with my bare hands. So bring it ! I've never ducked anyone in my entire life and I don't plan on starting now. Pack a lunch it's a long day in the yard with a guy like me.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Tear me apart? Lmfao literally. I came from the gutter. Nobody in this world ever gave me anything. Everything I have in life I earned with my bare hands. So bring it ! I've never ducked anyone in my entire life and I don't plan on starting now. Pack a lunch it's a long day in the yard with a guy like me.


as your own post says " your came from the gutters" but now you judge everyone

great knowing the hamptons have a gutter painter working in their and are safe from a illegal 

i'll be in Mattituck for Xmas so maybe we can hook up and you show me this amazing company of yours

BTW care to share your company name so we can see your top notch work

next question ...


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am sitting here shaking my head trying to figure out how a thread that should have been positive, turned into a debate.

This shouldn't be about what *others* are or are not. 

It should be about what *YOU* strive to do in order to be amazing within your trade.

I was thinking about things like character, integrity, doing more than is expected...


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> as your own post says " your came from the gutters" but now you judge everyone
> 
> great knowing the hamptons have a gutter painter working in their and are safe from a illegal
> 
> next question ...


Thanks for your that. I think your misjudging me. I'm not judging anyone. I just don't like what the world is becoming because of our immigration problem. If you want to get an attitude and take shots at me for my opinion that's your right. 

What you say would matter to me if what you say actually mattered. But guess what? You don't matter to me. 

Also imitation is the highest form of flattery. Keep using my material. In fact, you can join my fan club if you like. 

NEXT QUESTION


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Thanks for your that. I think your misjudging me. I'm not judging anyone. I just don't like what the world is becoming because of our immigration problem. If you want to get an attitude and take shots at me for my opinion that's your right.
> 
> What you say would matter to me if what you say actually mattered. But guess what? You don't matter to me.
> 
> ...


 Wow what a big honor being the first and only member 
thanks but no thanks 

next question


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Cricket said:


> I am sitting here shaking my head trying to figure out how a thread that should have been positive, turned into a debate.
> 
> This shouldn't be about what *others* are or are not.
> 
> ...


Once again....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Once again....


Don't worry Cricket, in the PZ we talk about the GOOD things in our lives.

The world's is in a state of turvy topsy for the moment :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Being an old fart.

I tell new customers: "you have a beautiful home and family, do you really want a 30-something painter in here stealing stuff, smoking grass in your bathroom, and maybe raping your children and pets?"

..then on the way out, I like to remind them again about my age, experience, and tell 'em I haven't had a boner in three years.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Steve Richards said:


> Being an old fart.
> 
> I tell new customers: "you have a beautiful home and family, do you really want a 30-something painter in here stealing stuff, smoking grass in your bathroom, and maybe raping your children and pets?"
> 
> ..then on the way out, I like to remind them again about my age, experience, and tell 'em I haven't had a boner in three years.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

"height" -Ty Webb. Caddyshack.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a pretty awesome beard, if that counts for anything.

I like to think knowing a bit about color, lightning, what's popular, and how to build a color scheme sets me apart, especially from the kinds of stores that just pick up college kids most of the time. I still have a lot to learn, but it makes for dedicated customers and my painters like being able to send people to me so they don't have to take the time to do it. I don't charge.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not even going to mention my awesome skills, years of experience, or winsome smile and charm, one of the biggest things that set my business apart from others is having my wife work along with me. We make a great team and the customers love her.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Not even going to mention my awesome skills, years of experience, or winsome smile and charm, one of the biggest things that set my business apart from others is having my wife work along with me. We make a great team and the customers love her.


What he said^^^^^^.

Even before my current wife started working with me in the field, we had female painters. Especially in the resi repaint market, that does seem to make a difference.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I put my covers back on with the screws all running straight up and down.:thumbup:
Around here if you don't paint the covers your a step above the competition.
Honesty, finding solutions for ho, knowing the products, and just being dependable gos a long way. I'm all about quality but I've gotten so many referrals just because I did what I said when I said id do it. I bid a job awhile back where they had some cracks in the walls and a cpl in the ceilings. The bid was higher than they thought I told them I would have to pull the tape, reapply it, match the knock down, and prime it before I could paint. Well I didnt get the job because of the price. Got a call 3 months later to look at some other work they had. Soon as I walked in the door she apologized for not hiring me to do the work. The guys just through some spackle in the cracks and painted them all the cracks came right back of coarse. Ended up scraping some popcorn where they had a leak in the ceiling. Fixed it and painted all the basement. They were blown away by how good and how fast I knocked it out. Didn't really figure id hear from them again. Ho gave my name to a guy that bought a multi million dollar home and needed paper pulled and painted. Didn't get that one but the ones I did the work for had 2 houses at the lake. One I'm getting ready to start is all Amish built with hand mortise and tendon beams and stuff. Its the coolest one ill have done to date.
If anything I'm consistent. I give the best results I can if its a little log cabin or a mansion.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

RH said:


> Not even going to mention my awesome skills, years of experience, or winsome smile and charm, one of the biggest things that set my business apart from others is having my wife work along with me. We make a great team and the customers love her.


I wish I could get my wife to paint with me but she won't. Guess I'm hard to work for. She'd go do asphalt sealing I think before she'd work with me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I wish I could get my wife to paint with me but she won't. Guess I'm hard to work for. She'd go do asphalt sealing I think before she'd work with me.


Jan is great at the cleaning, caulking, masking, and other general prep. She also willingly does the closet interiors for me which I hate doing. But perhaps one of her biggest assists is running interference for me when we have a particularly chatty HO -especially the elderly lonely ones. I don't mind at all if she is engaged in a conversation with them on the job since it allows me to be working relatively distraction free. Plus it's good for customer relations.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I wish I could get my wife to paint with me but she won't. Guess I'm hard to work for. She'd go do asphalt sealing I think before she'd work with me.


My GF makes $17.50 an hour sitting in a QC lab and weighing metal alloy samples all day long. She actually makes a living weighing 5hit do you believe that? I said something about her maybe helping me in the store sometime and she just chuckled and said "yeah right". Her only qualifications are she can operate an electronic scale. On her pre-employment test, she was the only one of all of the applicants that knew what a tare weight was.
A month after they hired her she got promoted simply because unlike her immediate supervisor, she could manage to come to work more then three days a week.

Two months after that she got promoted again because the guy that ran the lab got busted on a drug trafficking charge.

So she doesn't deal drugs, she makes it to work, and she knows what a tare weight is and she makes $17.50 an hour. What's the world coming too?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> My GF makes $17.50 an hour sitting in a QC lab and weighing metal alloy samples all day long. She actually makes a living weighing 5hit do you believe that? I said something about her maybe helping me in the store sometime and she just chuckled and said "yeah right". Her only qualifications are she can operate an electronic scale. On her pre-employment test, she was the only one of all of the applicants that knew what a tare weight was.
> A month after they hired her she got promoted simply because unlike her immediate supervisor, she could manage to come to work more then three days a week.
> 
> Two months after that she got promoted again because the guy that ran the lab got busted on a drug trafficking charge.
> ...


Is it just me or does anyone else think this is just fine? There are guys on assembly lines that tighten the same bolt all day long probably making twice that amount with full medical, dental and six weeks of holidays.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Uh... are they hiring?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

PACman said:


> My GF makes $17.50 an hour sitting in a QC lab and weighing metal alloy samples all day long. She actually makes a living weighing 5hit do you believe that? I said something about her maybe helping me in the store sometime and she just chuckled and said "yeah right". Her only qualifications are she can operate an electronic scale. On her pre-employment test, she was the only one of all of the applicants that knew what a tare weight was.
> A month after they hired her she got promoted simply because unlike her immediate supervisor, she could manage to come to work more then three days a week.
> 
> Two months after that she got promoted again because the guy that ran the lab got busted on a drug trafficking charge.
> ...


Well I guess the lack of quality people make it good for us that actually work and understand you have to actually give something to make something. I'm 36 one of my buddys is 38 who's still doing the carpentry thing. We tend to agree that its only gonna get better for us because the guys that are younger don't know how to work or won't work. Its pretty sad. If I said anymore on the subject id probably have to move to the political zone.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

For that matter, I know a bunch of guys who make way more money than that just to paint houses.

When are you gonna make an honest woman out of this hard working girl and marry her up? Sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think everyone here has a pretty good grasp of what it means to do the right things. Unfortunately, when a questions like the one posted by the OP is replied to by a group of well intentioned people, the tendency is to one up the virtues of the next guy. Next thing you know, it degenerates into a competitive exercise rather than a simple insight into one's core values as they relate to business and success.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think this is just fine? There are guys on assembly lines that tighten the same bolt all day long probably making twice that amount with full medical, dental and six weeks of holidays.


Assembly line work can be dangerous and carries long term health hazards in a lot of cases, though. The guys that make big bucks on assembly line don't make it from the wages, they make it from the overtime wages. Guy I knew in the steel mill worked the maximum legal hours in his state every day of every week for months on end. He got paid hella well, but he was also working 16 hour shifts in a 115 degree mill.

Edit: Though, to be clear, I totally agree. I think people should get paid whatever the market can bear. If you can get $ 20/hour for putting widget A onto whatsit B, more power to ya.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think this is just fine? There are guys on assembly lines that tighten the same bolt all day long probably making twice that amount with full medical, dental and six weeks of holidays.


I don't really have a problem with it, but they honestly are having a hard time keeping people! Why work when you can get everything you need for free? That's what i don't get.

When I was a kid a job at the GM Fisher body plant was the job to have! High pay, low stress, all the voluntary forced over time you wanted. Now I doubt that they would be able to staff the plant even if it was still open.

My GF feels lucky as hell to have this job, but honestly why can't they keep people more than 6 months? What do they expect a 15 hour a week, $75.00 an hour job? This isn't France you know.

So for the OP, I guess going to work and not being a drug head is what separates me from somebody. Not sure who though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> For that matter, I know a bunch of guys who make way more money than that just to paint houses.
> 
> When are you gonna make an honest woman out of this hard working girl and marry her up? Sounds like a keeper to me.


I keep her happy in other ways. For one thing her Irish setter hasn't tried to eat me yet. So i guess she figures she's stuck with me. Talk about a psychopath. The dog that is not her.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Tear me apart? Lmfao literally. I came from the gutter. Nobody in this world ever gave me anything. Everything I have in life I earned with my bare hands. So bring it ! I've never ducked anyone in my entire life and I don't plan on starting now. Pack a lunch it's a long day in the yard with a guy like me.


I'm afraid that chest thumping doesn't work here, but ok.

So, you're rabid pit bull tactics set you apart from the competition.
Check.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> I'm afraid that chest thumping doesn't work here, but ok.
> 
> So, you're rabid pit bull tactics set you apart from the competition.
> Check.


I think people are liable to be a bit more free with their opinions on the internet than they are in face to face conversations- and even more so when those face to face conversations are with customers. I know a lot of people that would appreciate his stance on American labor. And while some people here might not agree with or appreciate any of it, that's not what this thread is about- it's about what sets us apart.

So maybe we can all forget about denigrating what we think about other people's answers and focus on our own?

Or maybe that's something that sets me apart. I focus on what matters.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> I think people are liable to be a bit more free with their opinions on the internet than they are in face to face conversations- and even more so when those face to face conversations are with customers. I know a lot of people that would appreciate his stance on American labor. And while some people here might not agree with or appreciate any of it, that's not what this thread is about- it's about what sets us apart.
> 
> So maybe we can all forget about denigrating what we think about other people's answers and focus on our own?
> 
> Or maybe that's something that sets me apart. I focus on what matters.


...ok....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It is my assertion that social media has enabled a unique cereberal aesthetics that had been typically reserved for those active in intellectual and academic circles not practiced among the blue Collar masses. So naturally, as the masses continue to access and participate in social media by purely intellectually means, vanity, as in the physical realm of reality, will ensue.

This might lead to the evolution of a whole new character trait not recognized in our current social interaction. I imagine the trait would include a self control, and humility that the current method of cereberal communication doesn't allow due to its dynamic and bombastic potential.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> ...ok....


Sorry, not aimed at you in specific, you were just the latest reply that was somewhat pertinent. I think @Cricket might boil over if we keep the mean spirited side of the debate going 



CApainter said:


> ...humility...


I think I got some of that stuck on my boot once. :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DrakeB said:


> Sorry, not aimed at you in specific, you were just the latest reply that was somewhat pertinent. I think @Cricket might boil over if we keep the mean spirited side of the debate going
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got some of that stuck on my boot once. :whistling2:


I forgot to add modesty in my theory.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> It is my assertion that social media has enabled a unique cereberal aesthetics that had been typically reserved for those active in intellectual and academic circles not practiced among the blue Collar masses. So naturally, as the masses continue to access and participate in social media by purely intellectually means, vanity, as in the physical realm of reality, will ensue.
> 
> This might lead to the evolution of a whole new character trait not recognized in our current social interaction. I imagine the trait would include a self control, and humility that the current method of cereberal communication doesn't allow due to its dynamic and bombastic potential.


ditto


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> It is my assertion that social media has enabled a unique cereberal aesthetics that had been typically reserved for those active in intellectual and academic circles not practiced among the blue Collar masses. So naturally, as the masses continue to access and participate in social media by purely intellectually means, vanity, as in the physical realm of reality, will ensue.
> 
> This might lead to the evolution of a whole new character trait not recognized in our current social interaction. I imagine the trait would include a self control, and humility that the current method of cereberal communication doesn't allow due to its dynamic and bombastic potential.


Yer gonna have ta dumb this down a hair for me. Just a smidge.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> ditto


I think you're gonna be one of the great thinkers of our time :thumbup:


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

To the OP: 

What sets us apart is that we pay our guys a competitive wage, paid vacation, pay their individual health insurance, offer AFLAC benefits, 5 paid holidays and annual bonus program. All of which is all but non-existent in the painting industry and rare in the construction industry as a whole.

Thus our guys want to work for our company and that translates into an excellent service for our clients.

I've read that many members here offer benefits and paid vacations to their employees and I'm sure they, too, are reaping their success from that investment.

The immigration issue is exacerbated by politicians and their hyperbole to make us think it is a problem.

America needs immigrants. We have a rapidly diminishing work force due to the aging of the baby boomer population. In the past there have been as many as four people working for every retired person that was on Social Security. At present, we have 3 people working per each retired person.

What's more, most of the jobs that new immigrants take are jobs that most Americans do not seek. If you lose your job to a person that can't speak the language, has little to no family in the country and little education then you are in big trouble.

Like someone mentioned before: many of the Americans that we've interviewed have criminal records that are pages long or come with other baggage that makes them less than a desirable employee. That said, we only hire people who are legal to work in the United States as does every legitimate contractor.

When you get to a certain threshold in size whether it's size of income or number of employees you tend to show up on the radar of various Federal organizations not the least of which is the Dept of Immigration. So most large or legitimate companies make sure that all of their employees are legal to work in the USA.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

IMO, Most illegal immigrants want the same thing that citizens seek: "the American Dream". They just happened to be born a non-citizen, are willing to leave their families, risk their lives, risk their freedom, and work twice as hard, in a desperate attempt to achieve it. FWIW, All of my employees have all their necessary papers and pay taxes. I don't care if they're black, white, Asian, Hispanic or anything else, I will always seek out the best craftsman. That's what sets me apart.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yer gonna have ta dumb this down a hair for me. Just a smidge.


If I may take a stab at a watered-down interpretation:

Communication via the written word traditionally has been the privilege of the highly educated. With the current, widespread use of social media, anyone can participate.

This makes many puff out their chests with pride, as they think, "wow, anyone can write well, and I can say whatever I want to whomever I want." Now, CA goes on to imply that, as time goes by, a certain evolution of humility and awareness will replace vanity and chest-beating, so that communication in this form will evolve.

Meh, I don't really think so. The professionalism of the educated could be a by-product of vanity just as the "look at me" posts of social media users are. Perhaps restraint and prudence are a cultural thing, and people either have these or they don't. Or perhaps the educated have an inordinate amount compared to the less-educated masses. Bullies and others looking for attention will not evolve.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't mean to get off track. What sets me apart from my competitors is the inordinate time I spend on PaintTalk.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I didn't mean to get off track. What sets me apart from my competitors is the inordinate time I spend on PaintTalk.


Anyone else on here ever talk to other painters about Painttalk? How do you explain it to them. Or customers for that matter?

"Well, Maam. I'll have to go home tonight and consult with my online professional colleagues association regarding your pertinent query?"

Then you get home and talk about sausage gravy on PT.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yer gonna have ta dumb this down a hair for me. Just a smidge.


yup! Me to.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> IMO, Most illegal immigrants want the same thing that citizens seek: "the American Dream". They just happened to be born a non-citizen, are willing to leave their families, risk their lives, risk their freedom, and work twice as hard, in a desperate attempt to achieve it. FWIW, All of my employees have all their necessary papers and pay taxes. I don't care if they're black, white, Asian, Hispanic or anything else, I will always seek out the best craftsman. That's what sets me apart.


That's the key right there. There are skilled craftsmen among the immigrants coming to this country and they will do what they can to make sure they are legal to work here. If they are legit, they will get themselves legal as soon as they can.
And having more people paying into Social Security sure isn't a bad thing for any of us!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Anyone else on here ever talk to other painters about Painttalk? How do you explain it to them. Or customers for that matter?
> 
> "Well, Maam. I'll have to go home tonight and consult with my online professional colleagues association regarding your pertinent query?"
> 
> Then you get home and talk about sausage gravy on PT.


he if you have the Bob Evans line of frozen food up there, they make the best frozen sausage biscuits and gravy around. Look for them in your grocers freezer!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I wish I could get my wife to paint with me but she won't. Guess I'm hard to work for. She'd go do asphalt sealing I think before she'd work with me.


I fired my husband...is that bad?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I fired my husband...is that bad?


Twice.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I am sitting here shaking my head trying to figure out how a thread that should have been positive, turned into a debate.
> 
> This shouldn't be about what *others* are or are not.
> 
> ...


Lol! Gotta love an imaginary (internet)sword fight. 
Ego's and amegios!!! GO team!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> Lol! Gotta love an imaginary (internet)sword fight.
> Ego's and amegios!!! GO team!


I tell ya, 2015 is going down as the year of the "Blue February"

.


.


.
c'mon bill, they will never get that reference to 
twice in one year


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What sets me apart from the other?

My personality......of course.


Laugh all you want, then sit back and think how many jobs you've gotten, all other things being equal, where the customer chose you because of how you presented yourself.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> What sets me apart from the other?
> 
> My personality......of course.
> 
> ...



I'd say prolly 75% is based on how one presents themself. "Self" can out weigh price 10 to 1. 

My late F-I-L hired one of the college hack pros because he liked the "cut of his jib" (as Lynn would say). Unfortunately the job was hacked.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Integrity craftsmenship.

Sad to say these 2 qualitys i see less and less of.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I fired my husband...is that bad?


I dunno but I'd probably fire my wife if she came to work with me too.
She probably wouldn't have enough interest in it to get good at it. Would be nice to have someone block the customers when they wanna chit chat.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I dunno but I'd probably fire my wife if she came to work with me too.
> She probably wouldn't have enough interest in it to get good at it. Would be nice to have someone block the customers when they wanna chit chat.


He works on the occasional and rarely taken side job with me from time to time....he whines....about EVERYTHING. DRIVES ME NUTS! lolol....he's a Hod Carrier not a painter. Poor guy says I'm too bossy.Go figure. LOL


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> He works on the occasional and rarely taken side job with me from time to time....he whines....about EVERYTHING. DRIVES ME NUTS! lolol....he's a Hod Carrier not a painter. Poor guy says I'm too bossy.Go figure. LOL


But can he fish?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Roamer said:


> To the OP:
> 
> What sets us apart is that we pay our guys a competitive wage, paid vacation, pay their individual health insurance, offer AFLAC benefits, 5 paid holidays and annual bonus program. All of which is all but non-existent in the painting industry and rare in the construction industry as a whole.
> 
> ...




The immigration issue is exacerbated by politicians and their hyperbole to make us think it is a problem.

REALLY?

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/j...ts-down-262k-for-native-borns/article/2573290


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If I'm completely honest a quality referral is one of the few things that will set me apart from my competitors in the eyes of a potential client. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

So, just using whatever paint the customer bought at Lowe's doesn't set you apart from your "competitors"? LOL!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> If I'm completely honest a quality referral is one of the few things that will set me apart from my competitors in the eyes of a potential client.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we've worked solely on a referral basis for the last 30 years at least, that has meant that, more and more, we are the sole contractor under consideration. As a result, our work is either T&M or based on a negotiated contract.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We obviously and hopefully come across as Eco-friendly, 
but also Ethical. Not one of our reviews are fake 
and we despise review sites you pay money to.

Also we believe in: 

*Painters 1st, Customers 2nd.*
Believe it or not, it is the customer that benefits the most from that policy.
Engaged and happy painters care, or they wouldn't be with us.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Florida is a different market , 80% of the painters here eliminate themselves from being successful ... trying to out bid each other... driving the prices down ... using cheap paint / labor or just not knowing to run a business and chasing after a job that's not worth having


for the other 20% there is good money to be made in Florida

Having been in the painting trade for 37+ years ....

Know your market :thumbsup: one of the best thing to learn

if only 30% of ho want to spend real money on painting their home that's our market, we don't chase the other 70%

Having woman painters ( homeowner love this ) along with men painters

Having a shop, shows we're committed to our workers & customers and a solid company

Having full time skilled painters who work year in year out ... we don't change painters every 6 months

treat them good / pay them good = a great company for both us, our painter & homeowners 

having common sense ... knowing sometimes it's smart to turn down a job when it's not a good fit

running it like it is ... a BUSINESS , while there will always be cheap homeowners we're geared to the select few who want to hire a true professional painting company and will pay for our service


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

We show up.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> The immigration issue is exacerbated by politicians and their hyperbole to make us think it is a problem.
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/j...ts-down-262k-for-native-borns/article/2573290


The Examiner? Really? Reliable source of news. Maybe you should have just gone with TPN, instead.

Go right to the source:

http://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf

Any job gains for immigrants are in fields that are likely undesirable for Americans. Most Americans don't want to do the jobs that most immigrants gravitate towards. Exactly, one of my points in my previous post.

Overall job gains for all Americans in September are in both the healthcare field and information industry according the BLS.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> I keep her happy in other ways. For one thing her Irish setter hasn't tried to eat me yet. So i guess she figures she's stuck with me. Talk about a psychopath. The dog that is not her.[/QUOTE]
> 
> the breeders call that "highly spirited":whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Let's be careful that this doesn't get steered into the PZ.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I say what I mean, I mean what I say and I do what I said I would do. Then I surprise them by doing a bit more. Sterling clean up!


----------

